# Demo: I've giv'n her all she's got captain, an' I canna give her no more!



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 10, 2021)

Fun fact: you can use a GPCB Buff n' Blend and split the send and return paths  to run effects in parallel. I used it to put two superheterodyne receivers in parallel! I even included a clean blend because sure, why not?


----------



## spi (Dec 10, 2021)

You were so preoccupied with whether or not you could, you didn’t stop to think if you should.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 10, 2021)

This build has corrupted more data than the Kremlin's hacking department.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## peccary (Dec 11, 2021)

You're my hero.


----------



## cooder (Dec 11, 2021)

Bonkers, in the best possible way.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Dec 11, 2021)

A M A Z I N G !


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 11, 2021)

@Pauleo1214 - you are the king of crazy builds 😂


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you for the kind words! I haven't played with it much but it is definitely usable insofar it works as a weird harmonizer when you set the pitch levels differently on each circuit. The added benefit of the mix is that any pedal you run into this will be run parallel and blended in.


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 11, 2021)

This is hilarious... love it... I want to here this crazy bastard now.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 11, 2021)

Sound samples?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 11, 2021)

I am afraid to post any samples...but i'll see what i can do tomorrow!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 12, 2021)

Honestly might build one like this too now— this, combined with a delay, is probably the closest feasible way to mimic the elusive A/DA harmony synthesizer that Robert Fripp used.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 13, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> I am afraid to post any samples...but i'll see what i can do tomorrow!


Give me another day! This is a crazy pedal and I have to take some time to think about a way to capture its functionality in a way that's useful. Of course this will require a overhead video of the pedal while I dial in controls.

For the playing aspect, I will hook up my Arpenoid and hold an Ebow over the low E string! 🤣


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------

